# New Career in Travel, well sort of.



## BorisTheAnimal (May 13, 2017)

I've had a passion and love for buses and the bus industry for nearly 30 years now.  I'm 48 and in the process of fulfilling that passion by becoming a motorcoach operator for Trailways of New York.  I have an active application in with them right now and have had history with that company when I used to do day trips between my hometown of Buffalo and Rochester, New York.  Because of a run in I had with the law back some time ago, I had to stop that.  I went on to get my driver's license and pursued my Commercial Driver's License (Class-A) in 1999.  I then held a job as a route delivery truck driver from 1999 to 2003, then after a 4 year stint at a dry cleaners, spent another 6-1/2 years at Graybar Electric doing route delivery there.  After two years at an electrical contractor doing warehouse/delivery, I was let go based on mutual agreement and decided to pursue my passion of driving bus.  But I was concerned about my old conviction but the Transit Agency where I first applied said it would not be an issue.  After my first application failed, Trailways held a job fair in Rochester and guess who the first one there was?  Not only did I submit my application, but I was interviewed on the spot.  They want me to get my passenger endorsement, which I am working on right now, and also my Article 19-A clearance. So, hopefully by Summer, yours truly will be running 45 foot motorcoaches across New York State.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 13, 2017)

Good luck, keep going for your dreams, don't let anyone tell you no.


.


----------



## pismoe (May 13, 2017)

good luck Boris , I've been thinking of touring the USA by bus but not seriously yet .  Might be that with your post i will get serious about it .


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (May 13, 2017)

With the recent events regarding United and now Delta Airlines, people might take a look at bus travel once again.  I know Greyhound was hurt severely after the driver's strike of 1990 and the takeover by Laidlaw, but I believe First Group is helping to reshape the Dog into the icon it once was.


----------



## GoDemocratic (May 13, 2017)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> I've had a passion and love for buses and the bus industry for nearly 30 years now.  I'm 48 and in the process of fulfilling that passion by becoming a motorcoach operator for Trailways of New York.  I have an active application in with them right now and have had history with that company when I used to do day trips between my hometown of Buffalo and Rochester, New York.  Because of a run in I had with the law back some time ago, I had to stop that.  I went on to get my driver's license and pursued my Commercial Driver's License (Class-A) in 1999.  I then held a job as a route delivery truck driver from 1999 to 2003, then after a 4 year stint at a dry cleaners, spent another 6-1/2 years at Graybar Electric doing route delivery there.  After two years at an electrical contractor doing warehouse/delivery, I was let go based on mutual agreement and decided to pursue my passion of driving bus.  But I was concerned about my old conviction but the Transit Agency where I first applied said it would not be an issue.  After my first application failed, Trailways held a job fair in Rochester and guess who the first one there was?  Not only did I submit my application, but I was interviewed on the spot.  They want me to get my passenger endorsement, which I am working on right now, and also my Article 19-A clearance. So, hopefully by Summer, yours truly will be running 45 foot motorcoaches across New York State.



You're doing great. I hear they pay well also. Be careful about falling asleep at the wheel. A lot of long haulers get tired and fall asleep at the wheel and then there's a big accident. What happens is that the road hypnotizes you on long trips. Good luck.


----------

